
Walking through a basic Racket web service - eatonphil
http://notes.eatonphil.com/2016/29/walking-through-basic-racket-web-service.html
======
soegaard
Hi Phil,

A very nice article! I like that you show how to "remove the magic".

I noticed you "aside" at the bottom and wanted to give you a tip. If you open
a source file in DrRacket and then click the "Check Syntax" icon (the green
check mark with a looking glass), then DrRacket will annotate each binding
with its origin. Right clicking on say `serialize-stuffer` will give you an
option to jump to the file were it is defined. It's also possible to right
click on module names such as `web-server` in an require statement.

~~~
eatonphil
Thanks for the tip! I just heard about this on Twitter as well. But although
this what I'm looking for, I still think it would be most reasonable to link
to the source on the documentation website.

~~~
notjack
I think there's a tendency in the Racket community to rely much more on a
thorough reading of manuals and docs than a peek at the source code. I
personally can count on one hand the number of times I've had to look up
implementation code for debugging or to figure out how to implement something.
The Racket manuals, Scribble, DrRacket's integration with both, and the strong
culture of documentation in user packages make for a wonderful development
experience.

